# [Sammelthread] Spin Tires



## Hardwarefreak95 (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Heute möchte ich euch die Offroad Simulation "Spin Tires" vorstellen. 
Das Spielkonzept bestand in einer der letzten Technologie Demonstationen daraus, mit einem großen LKW Lasten bzw. Pakete von schwer zugänglichen Stellen aufzusammeln und zu einem Warenhaus zu bringen. Besonders realistisch wird das ganze durch deformierbaren Boden und eine Art Tuningsystem für die LKW. Dadurch kann man sich weitere extras wie Überrollbügel und weitere Finessen an seinen LKW bauen.

Diese Simulation steckt nun schon seit 2008 in der Entwicklung und gewann bereits den Intel Level Up Kontest 2009. 
Entwickelt wird das ganze durch die Oovee Game Studios, ein englisches Entwicklerteam. 
Außerdem könnten euch die Entwickler von RailWorks: Train Simulator bekannt sein.

Wärend die erste Techdemo nur 1 Fahrzeug beinhaltete und der deformierbare Boden aus Kieselsteinen bestand, die sich lösten wenn die Räder schlupf hatten, stehen in der akutellen Demo 2 Fahrzeuge zur Auswahl. Insgesamt konnte man in den 4 Techdemos 5 verschiedene Fahrzeuge bestaunen.

Nun eine kleine Zusammenfassung der Techdemos die ich der Übersicht wegen in Spoiler packen werde.
1. Techdemo:


Spoiler



Gameplay Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9RqJaxBA8h0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In dem Video sind die von mir angesprochenen Punkte wiederzufinden:
- Relativ einfache Bodendeformation
- Relativ einfache 3D Modelle von LKW und Umgebung
- Simple Fahrphysik die wenig abgestimmt wirkt
- Simpler Soundloop

LKW-Modelle in dieser Demo:
Nur den Kraz 255.



2. Techdemo:


Spoiler



Gameplay Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3jzrpfqEaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Merkmale dieser Demo:
- Deutlich verbesserte Bodendeformation
- Größere Anzahl an LKW bzw Panzer
- Wesentlich bessere 3D Modelle der LKW
- Verbesserte Fahrphysik
- Verbesserter Sound

LKW dieser Version:
Maz 5460 (Schätzungsweise)
Kraz 255
Radpanzer Names Striker



3+4 Techdemo:


Spoiler



Gameplay Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AtSZrHjQQpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qv2-8IS-jfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich habe desshalb Version 3+4 zusammengefasst, weil diese sich im wesentlichen nur durch den Geländewagen UAZ unterscheiden. Ich habe mal ein Video von beiden Fahrzeugen reingepackt.

Merkmale dieser Demo:
- Neue Fahrzeuge
- Neue Umgebung/Map
- Verbesserte Partikelsysteme

Fahrzeuge in dieser Version:
Maz 537
UAZ



Nachtrag 4.06.13 23:00:
Techdemo 5:


Spoiler



Video wird Nachgereicht

Merkmale dieser Demo:
- Verbesserte Mud-Particel
- Wesentlich größere Map
- Tieferer Mud

Fahrzeuge:
Siehe Techdemo 4



Zukunft von Spin Tires?
Zur Zeit wird Spin Tires über Crowdfunding auf Kickstarter finanziert. Geplantes Erscheinungdatum soll Anfang 2014 sein.

Geplante Features beim Erreichen von 40,000 Pfund sind folgende:


> Oovee Game Studios:
> List of goals we aim to achieve with your backing of *£40,000*.
> 
> 
> ...


Frei Übersetzt heißt das folgendes:
- Spielziel einbauen
- Spielmenüs einbauen und gestalten
- LKW-Tuningshop einbauen für Verbesserungen
- Weitere Fahrzeuge ins Spiel einbringen
- Gute Soundaufnahmen der Trucks machen
- Verbessern der Umgebung
- Map Editor verbessern
- G25/27 Lenkrad-Support
- Stark Verbesserte Grafik

Nun noch die Strech-Goals:


> Oovee Game Studios:
> List of stretch-goals we aim to achieve should we exceed our base goal.
> *£50,000*
> 
> ...


Ich denke das war es Erstmal und Wünsche euch viel Spaß. 
Nun noch ein Paar Links:

Oovee Homepage:
Spin Tires » Oovee Game Studios
Oovee Facebook Page:
https://www.facebook.com/Spintires?fref=ts
Spin Tires auf Kickstarter:
Spintires -- The ultimate off-road challenge! by Oovee Game Studios — Kickstarter
Inoffizielle Spin Tires Facebook Gruppe:
Facebook Gruppe
Webseite von Spin Tires:
SpinTires.com

Edit: 27.05.2013 21:30:
Nachtrag:
In Techdemo 2 ist es möglich, das Spiel durch zusätzliche Inhalte aufzuwerten.
Sprich ihr könnt Mods verwenden, auch andere Maps sind möglich.
Viele Mods könnt ihr in der inoffiziellen Spin Tires Gruppe finden.
Aufgrund von internationalität möchte ich aber auf Englischen Umgangston hinweisen.

Edit: 30.05.13 11:40:
Spenden via Paypal jetzt möglich:
http://www.spintires.com/#!/donate

Edit: 04.06.13 23:00:
Das erste vorgegebene Ziel von 40k Pfund ist bald erreicht. Zur Zeit sind zirka 36k Pfund gespendet worden. 
Auf welches Ziel hofft ihr denn? Reichen euch die funktionen der 40k Version, sollten es besser die 50k, 80k oder gar die 100k Pfund für die Mac Version sein?


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2013)

ziemlich cooles Game. Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (26. Mai 2013)

Hi,
Ja das macht es 
Und wenn es doch mal langweilig wird, guck dir mal die 2011er (Techdemo 2) Demo an. Da kann man auchnoch modden wenn man lustig ist 
In der neuen Version ist dies vorerst nicht möglich.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (26. Mai 2013)

Sieht ziehmlich Cool aus, werde es mir wohl mal anschauen. Und toller Thread


----------



## Robonator (26. Mai 2013)

Sammelthread, super 

Ist euch mal aufgefallen, zumindest beim Truck, wenn ihr Q drückt das dann der "Fahrer" manchmal auf russisch am fluchen ist, als wenn er den Hebel nicht umgeschaltet bekommt oder so? 
Musste mir grad einen ablachen als ich Allrad eingeschaltet habe und der Fahrer dabei dann übelst angefangen hat zu fluchen


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (26. Mai 2013)

Ja das ist wohl so gewollt.
Für den genannten Soundeffekt ist ein Video auf Youtube verantwortlich von dem sich die Studios wohl die Tonspur geliehen haben.


----------



## basic123 (26. Mai 2013)

Danke fürs Erstellen des Sammelthreads. Ein wirklich sehr unterhaltsames Game. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es finanzbedingt nicht eingestampft wird.


----------



## Schmidde (27. Mai 2013)

Sollte man jetzt nur noch mit Lenkrad (& Gas/Bremse) spielen können


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Sollte man jetzt nur noch mit Lenkrad (& Gas/Bremse) spielen können


 
Das planen sie ja noch hinzuzufügen, wenn sie genug Kohle zusammenbekommen


----------



## DerpMonstah (27. Mai 2013)

Dieses Projekt wär mir sogar die 100 Pfund wert... hätte ich doch eine KK


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Dieses Projekt wär mir sogar die 100 Pfund wert... hätte ich doch eine KK


 
Wat ist KK?


----------



## DerpMonstah (27. Mai 2013)

Kreditkarte


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2013)

Kann man beim Krautfunding NUR per Kreditkarte bezahlen?


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (27. Mai 2013)

Soweit ich weiß müsste überweisung, PayPal und der ganze schmand doch auch gehen Oder?


----------



## DerpMonstah (27. Mai 2013)

Also bei dem hier geht nur Kreditkarte?


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (27. Mai 2013)

Gibt News von der Front 
Oovee hat unser flehen erhört (ne Scherz beiseite) und es wir bald PayPal als Spendenmöglichkeiten geben.
Link zu Kickstarter


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (30. Mai 2013)

Update:

Spenden via Paypal nun möglich! 

Link


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. Mai 2013)

Man sollte besser nicht umkippen


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2013)

Oh man du bist aber ganz schön tief gesunken 
Was auch ganz lustig ist: Mit voller Geschwindigkeit mit dem Truck in den Jeep reinbrettern. Manchmal fliegste


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. Mai 2013)

Funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nicht Bin zwar ein paar mal drübergefahren aber geflogen bin ich nicht


----------



## Schmidde (1. Juni 2013)

Neue Demo in Arbeit 

Spintires -- The ultimate off-road challenge! by Oovee Game Studios » £20,000 Reached! — Kickstarter


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (1. Juni 2013)

Man munkelt Das Die neue Demo Montag Oder Dienstag kommt. 

Und noch etwas OT: 
Kann mir mal jemand ein Beispiel für einen Spiel-Userartikel schicken? Ich steh da grade ganz schön aufm Schlauch.
Also ich meine jetzt Die, Die durch pcgh genemigt werden müssen


----------



## DerpMonstah (4. Juni 2013)

Noch 4K übrig. Und meine Zahlung zu Paypal kam wieder zurück


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (4. Juni 2013)

Leider habe ich weder ein Kickstarter Account, noch eine Kreditkarte oder ein PayPal Konto, desswegen kann ich net Spenden. Dabei will ich doch den Closed-Beta zugang


----------



## DerpMonstah (4. Juni 2013)

Eine Kreditkarte wäre schon was feines, aber abgesehen von dem Projekt hier habe ich keine Einsatzmöglichkeiten


----------



## ShrinkField (4. Juni 2013)

Aktuelle Demo ist draußen. 

http://spintires.com/#!/demo


----------



## Robonator (4. Juni 2013)

Seite ist wohl down. Ich komm nich drauf


----------



## Schmidde (4. Juni 2013)

Ich bin drauf gekommen...aber der Download zieht sich auch 

Die letzten 4000 Pfund werden in den 8 Tagen hoffentlich nicht mehr zum Problem


----------



## DerpMonstah (4. Juni 2013)

Bei mir gehts, aber sehr langsam


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juni 2013)

Ich glaub die werden geDDOS'ed von den Leuten, die die Demo wollen  

Bei mir hängts auch


----------



## Robonator (4. Juni 2013)

Atomicgamer ist leider down. Aber Ovee oder so funzt ganz gut   Naja... halbwegsgut


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (4. Juni 2013)

Hab meine Demo auch grade gezogen. 
Ich habs extra nicht gepostet weil die Server bei mir auch so Platt waren, das ich 5 min gebraucht habe um überhaupt die Seite zu öffnen


----------



## Robonator (4. Juni 2013)

Ich hoffe ja das sie die 80k noch knacken werden weil:


> Cooperative Multiplayer.





> Internal cockpit views (with reflective mirrors, and working window wipers).



Mit den beiden Features wäre das Game sooo geil 

Die neue Map ist guuuuut  Sie macht fun


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (4. Juni 2013)

Jap, Cockpit View wäre das absolute Sahnehäubchen bei dem Spiel, wobei da natürlich ein entsprechendes Interieur zugehöhrt. Multiplayer ist so ne Sache. Kommt drauf an wie sie es aufmachen. Ich kann mich bei Grid nur immer an die Idioten erinnern, die gegen die Fahrtrichtung gefahren sind...
Heißt ja nicht, das sowas in der Art hier auch passiert 

Wobei ich aber nicht glaube, das wir mit der 80K Version beschenkt werden. Mit Glück belkommen wir wohl die 50K Version 

Was mich auch interresieren würde wäre was nach Spin Tires ist. Kommt dann mit den Einnahmen der Vollversion ein neues Spiel raus? Gibts n riesen DLC? Ich bin gespannt und warte aufs Vollwertige Spiel.


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. Juni 2013)

Geht ganz schön voran jetzt


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juni 2013)

Gibts bei der neuen Version eigentlich irgendwas Neues außer mehr Schlammspritzer


----------



## Robonator (5. Juni 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Gibts bei der neuen Version eigentlich irgendwas Neues außer mehr Schlammspritzer


 
Die Map ist größer geworden.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juni 2013)

Wo?

Man hat den Kreis und die Sackgassen, und das wars, oder habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Schmidde (5. Juni 2013)

An der ersten Gabelung links (die in der Version davor eine Sackgasse war) ist doch die neue Map angestückelt  (Ist ne Art Funpark)
Nach Rechst gehts zum Rundkurs mit der Flussdurchquerung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Changelog von der Kickstarter Homepage



> Now includes:
> - Extended Map
> - More Map Assets.
> - Tweaks to UAZ
> ...



Außer der etwas besseren Grafik erkenne ich aber auch nicht viel. Evtl sinkt der dicke MAZ jetzt noch etwas tiefer ein (zum Teil bis über die Felge) .


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juni 2013)

hmmm dann muss ich doch mal gleich schauen


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (5. Juni 2013)

Du musst erstmal Das alte Deinstallieren. Ich tippe jetzt mal auf den Fehler


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. Juni 2013)

Ich frag mich was am UAZ geändert wurde. Kaum möglich mit dem durch den Schlamm zu fahren


----------



## Robonator (5. Juni 2013)

> - Performance Improvements


Naja ich hab bei mir jetzt ne saumäßige Performance. Läuft deutlich schlechter als zuvor 


> Ich frag mich was am UAZ geändert wurde. Kaum möglich mit dem durch den Schlamm zu fahren


Hau im Schlamm mal die Diff. Sperre rein (E)


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß wie man den Kram einschaltet Komme trotzdem nur sehr schwer raus^^


----------



## Skysnake (6. Juni 2013)

Ich hab einfach übersehen, dass die Sackgasse nun keine Sackgasse mehr ist 

Das Areal macht echt fun 

Ich kann aber bestestigen, der UAZ ist für "Schlamm" praktisch komplett ungeeignet jetzt. Man bleibt einfach stecken 

Der Maz ist noch immer ein Tier, und kommt überall durch


----------



## Robonator (6. Juni 2013)

Das Ding macht aber auch massig Laune  
Ich finde nur die Kamera noch unglaublich nervig.


----------



## DerpMonstah (6. Juni 2013)

Das Ziel haben sie auch erreicht, falls ihr es noch nicht gesehen hab


----------



## Robonator (6. Juni 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Das Ziel haben sie auch erreicht, falls ihr es noch nicht gesehen hab


 
Sehr nice haha  

Ich finde die Details aber auch richtig genial. Die Terrainverformungen, die Reifen die sich verformen. Der Dreck der dran kleben bleibt und wieder abgewaschen wird. 
Einfach super


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (6. Juni 2013)

Nochmal kurz der Link zum "offiziellen Statement" von Oovee zum Erreichen des Main-Goals:
Spintires -- The ultimate off-road challenge! by Oovee Game Studios » Updates — Kickstarter

Guckt euch mal die Internetnutzung an, 24 TB


----------



## Robonator (6. Juni 2013)

> More good news: Today we are also entering Spintires into the Intel Level Up 2013 competition which, if we won, we'd get a deal with Valve to upload Spintires to Steam! Wish us luck!


Das wäre ja nice


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (6. Juni 2013)

Achte mal auf den Einsendeschluss Von dem Wettbewerb


----------



## Robonator (6. Juni 2013)

Auf dem letzten Drücker noch mitgemacht


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (8. Juni 2013)

Der Coop-Multiplayer kommt, wir haben 50k geknackt! 

Spintires -- The ultimate off-road challenge! by Oovee Game Studios — Kickstarter

Zitat Spin Tires Facebook Seite:



> We're nearly at 50k everyone! Multiplayer here we go!


----------



## kero81 (8. Juni 2013)

Koop ist sehr Geil! Freu mich drauf.


----------



## Schmidde (13. Juni 2013)

> [...]
> That aside and as a thank you gift, we are pleased to announce that we  will shortly be releasing a new tech-demo build which will be completely  unlocked giving you the freedom to create and install community  modifications.





 klingt doch gut?!


----------



## Schmidde (15. Juli 2013)

Die neue Dev-Version der Demo is nun auch endlich da 

Ein paar Mods gibt es schon, auch wenn der ein oder andere noch ein wenig verbuggt läuft


----------



## Robonator (15. Juli 2013)

Haste ma links dazu?  
Konnte vorgestern noch nen Kollegen für das Game begeistern


----------



## Schmidde (15. Juli 2013)

Download Link:
SPINTIRES™ - Official Site

(alte Version sollte deinstalliert werden)


Mods:
ST Tech Demo Mods - Oovee Game Studios


Anleitung
How to install mods - Latest Downloads - Oovee Game Studios

Allerdings klappt die vorgehensweiße zum Mods hinzufügen nicht ganz so wie beschrieben (oder ich verstehe es falsch )
Denn das Spiel muss 1. minimiert sein um nach dem Modordner suchen zu können (lässt sich ja über Alt+Enter schnell erledigen) und 2. die Mod sollte noch als .zip File gespeichert sein (auf dem Screenshot in der Beschreibung fügt er denn "nackten" Ordner hinzu, dabei stürzt bei mir aber das Spiel ab). Der Rest klappt wie angeben über die Auswahl in der Liste und "Add", dabei kann das Fahrzeug dann mit der Maus an einer beliebigen stelle platziert und noch gedreht werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit den Trailern bleibt man wenigstens mal ordentlich stecken, mit dem Matz kam ma ja problemlos überall durch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klasse, Berg hochgeackert und dann rutscht die Ladung runter


----------



## basic123 (21. Mai 2014)

Ich erlaube mir mal den Thread wiederzubeleben. Der Release-Termin für Spin Tires steht fest: *14. 06.2014* für faire *19,99€*.


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2014)

Stimmt das nun eigentlich das es auch auf Steam erscheinen soll?


----------



## xCiRE007x (22. Mai 2014)

Auf dem Cover bei Amazon ist eindeutig 1 steam Logo zu erkennen.


----------



## basic123 (25. Mai 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=qiOt7SuHGPM


----------



## Schmidde (26. Mai 2014)

Falls noch jemand ein "Abenteuer" vor dem Release sucht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=AGXSaimp_Bo

ST13 – Nowhere map - Spin Tires

Absolut schöne, abwechslungsreiche große Karte, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## rolli (13. Juni 2014)

Noch eine Stunde etwa bis zur Freischaltung:
Save 10% on SPINTIRES

Weiß jemand, ob Spintires auch mit Lenkrad und H-Schaltung kompatibel ist?


----------



## Heumond (13. Juni 2014)

Also bei meinem Fanatec geht bei dem Spiel garnichts, weder Pedale noch Lenkrad. Die Kameraposition ist auch eher bescheiden, hoffe da wird irgendwann noch nachgebessert.


----------



## JonnyDee (13. Juni 2014)

Hallöle,

sacht mal ich habe die Steam Version und ich habe alles auf Englisch obwohl bei Steam auch deutsch steht nur konnte ich das bei der Installation nicht wählen.
Weiß einer wie ich das abändern kann?

Danke für eure Hilfe

MfG
da
Jonny


----------



## Schmidde (13. Juni 2014)

Drücke mal In-Game Esc, so dass das Spiel pausiert bzw du das Menü angeigt bekommt.
Dann kannst rechts oben in der Eche die Sprache auswählen


----------



## JonnyDee (13. Juni 2014)

Merci


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. Juni 2014)

Kaufen? Gibts ein bestimmtes Ziel oder Aufgaben? Oder einfach nur rumfahren


----------



## basic123 (14. Juni 2014)

Natürlich kaufen! Das Ziel ist es Holzladungen quer über die Karte zu transportieren. Hört sich einfacher an als es ist. Hab mich schon sogar mit den 8x8 Trucks komplett festgefahren und es waren keine Bäume in der Nähe an denen ich die Winde befestigen könnte. Macht schon richtig Laune zudem die Entwickler noch zahlreiche Besserungen versprochen haben.


----------



## Robonator (14. Juni 2014)

Später sollen ja auch noch andere Dinge hinzukommen die Transportiert werden sollen.
Wie sieht das nun eigentlich mit Cockpitkamera und Multiplayer aus? MP ist ja schon drin soweit ich sehen konnte, wenn auch eher mittelmäßig.


----------



## basic123 (14. Juni 2014)

Wenn man den Entwicklern Glauben schenken darf, wird da noch eine ganze Menge kommen. Dies hängt aber maßgeblich davon ab, wie gut sich das Game verkauft. Wenn's jeder nur raubkopiert, fehlen den Entwicklern die finanziellen Mittel für Patches, Cock-Pit-Perspektive usw.

Wer sich noch ein paar Videos anschauen möchte, dem kann ich den Kanal von Cristineltr
empfehlen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=XungCVSrcdo
https://www.youtube.com/user/cristineltr*
*


----------



## Robonator (14. Juni 2014)

Hmm stimmt, die Cockpitview sollte ja mit 80k auf Kickstarter kommen, geschafft hatten sie leider nur 60k. 
Werds mir demnächst aber auch holen. Ich hatte schon viel Spaß mit den alten Techdemos


----------



## xCiRE007x (14. Juni 2014)

Werde es mir diese Woche bestellen dass ich dann nächstes Wochenende Spaß haben kann . Ist nach wie vor ein tolles Spiel


----------



## JonnyDee (18. Juni 2014)

Huhu,

sacht müsst Ihr auch jedes mal die Auflösung neu Einstellen.
Jedes mal wenn ich das Spiel neu starte, geht ab dem Menü nur die minimale Auflösung...

Speichert der das da nicht oder was ist da los?

Danke für eure Hilfe

MfG
da
Jonny


----------



## Matlock (18. Juni 2014)

JonnyDee schrieb:


> Huhu,
> sacht müsst Ihr auch jedes mal die Auflösung neu Einstellen.



Hey,bei mir läuft das Spiel immer mit der eingestellten Auflösung. 

Aber ich hoffe mal das die bald einen Patch nach schieben,es sind ja doch noch ein paar Fehler drin
und die versprochenen Sachen wie
MOD,COCKPIT usw.

Mfg


----------



## Schmidde (18. Juni 2014)

Gemoddet werden kann schon (allerdings mit Verzicht auf den MP), hab selbst den MTVR im Spiel (8x8 rockt einfach ). Ob eine Cockpitansicht wirklich kommt bezweifle ich, denn die war ein Strechgoal welches nicht erreicht wurde.
Allerdings haben die Entwickler ja gemeint wenn durch den Verkauf genug Kohle reinkommt konnte man noch ein paar Features nachreichen.


----------



## basic123 (19. Juni 2014)

JonnyDee schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> sacht müsst Ihr auch jedes mal die Auflösung neu Einstellen.
> Jedes mal wenn ich das Spiel neu starte, geht ab dem Menü nur die minimale Auflösung...
> ...



Anwendung als Admin ausführen


----------



## Matlock (19. Juni 2014)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Gemoddet werden kann schon.



Hey Schmidde
Gibt es eine gute Deutsche Seite?
Ich blicke da nicht ganz durch,was z.b für die Demo ist und welche Mods jetzt für das fertige Spiel ist.

Mfg


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Juni 2014)

hi,

wie bekomme ich den MAZ 7310 8x8? Müsste ein AFhrzeug aus der versenckung bergen


----------



## Schmidde (20. Juni 2014)

Matlock schrieb:


> Hey Schmidde
> Gibt es eine gute Deutsche Seite?
> Ich blicke da nicht ganz durch,was z.b für die Demo ist und welche Mods jetzt für das fertige Spiel ist.
> 
> Mfg


 
Sorry, kenne auch nur das Oovee Forum



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wie bekomme ich den MAZ 7310 8x8? Müsste ein AFhrzeug aus der versenckung bergen



Je nach Map gibts nur den 7310 oder 537er


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Juni 2014)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Je nach Map gibts nur den 7310 oder 537er


Achs. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## basic123 (21. Juni 2014)

Gute Neuigkeit: mit den kommenden Updates wird es eine Option geben die Sichtweite noch weiter zu erhöhen. 
[suggestion noted] Level of Detail, View Distance - BUGS / ISSUES: SPINTIRES Full Game - Oovee® Game Studios


----------



## syntaxhighlight (21. Juni 2014)

habs mir heute im Steam gekauft, leider waren die 19,99 totaler rauschmiss!


----------



## basic123 (21. Juni 2014)

Du musst schon näher erläutern was dir genau nicht passt. Das Grundprinzip des Spiels sollte man allerdings schon kennen, bevor man sich den Titel kauft.


----------



## Bert2007 (22. Juni 2014)

syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> habs mir heute im Steam gekauft, leider waren die 19,99 totaler rauschmiss!



Erst Infos zum Spiel holen und dann kaufen.
Die Frustschwelle ist schon sehr hoch wenn man die Ladung verliert bzw den ganzen Truck versenkt. Es werden ja noch Updates folgen die das Spiel erweitern werden. Hatte was gelesen von Reifendruck einstellen usw.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juni 2014)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> Hatte was gelesen von Reifendruck einstellen usw.



Das würde ich sehr begrüßen


----------



## Bert2007 (22. Juni 2014)

Eine Getriebeuntersetzung wäre auch klasse für mehr Dampf auf schweren Abschnitten.


----------



## RayasVati (22. Juni 2014)

Bei mir flackert die Landschaft komisch, hat jmd einer eine Idee woran es liegen kann?


----------



## basic123 (22. Juni 2014)

Das liegt an dem Beta Treiber. Nimm den letzten _WHQL. _


----------



## jumpel (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo Schwerlastpiloten,
ich habe vor mir Spintires zu kaufen, muss nur erst noch einige Projekte abarbeiten bevor ich wieder was neues zu daddln beginne. 
Wie seit ihr denn mit dem Spiel zufrieden?
Wie sieht es denn mit Bugs aus?
Soll man noch warten bis weiterer Inhalt nachgepatched wird?
Langzeitmotivation?

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir hierzu etwas sagen könntet. :]


----------



## basic123 (29. Juni 2014)

Nach 50+ Spielstunden kann ich zumindest für mich sagen, dass sich der Kauf richtig gelohnt hat. Der Support ist großartig, allerdings ist die Umsetzung durch die kleine Entwicklergruppe etwas langwierig. Die Langzeitmotivation hat bei mir angefangen zu sinken, nachdem ich 48 von 50 Archviements hatte und die letzten 2 wegen Bugs versperrt blieben.


----------



## Matlock (3. Juli 2014)

Auch jetzt, nachdem ich viele Stunden gezockt habe,kann ich nicht sagen ob das Spiel gut ist.Das Hauptproblem dürfte sein, dass Spintires im ganzen gesehen kein Spiel ist. Vielmehr ist es eine sehr detaillierte Schlammsimulation.
Zwar gibt es Ziele - fahre von A nach B, lade Holz auf und bringe es nach C oder D und deckte davor oder zwischendurch oder auch danach die dunklen Flecken auf der Karte auf - doch wie das bislang zusammengesetzt wird, ist eigentlich zum Abgewöhnen.
Spielstand kann nicht gespeichert werden.
Karrieremodus gibt es nicht. 
Fahrzeuge stehen in der Gegend rum und müssen gefunden und durch Annäherung freigeschaltet werden,jedesmal. 
Das ist nervtötend.
Aber sonst macht das Spiel laune und wir dürfen uns noch auf den ein oder anderen Patch freuen.

Nachtrag

Wie Entwickler Oovee angekündigt hat, sollen beispielsweise neue Fahrzeuge kommen sowie weitere Wettereffekte wie Wind und Regen Einzug halten. Die genannten zusätzlichen Inhalte werden nach aktuellem Stand kostenlos sein.

Spintires: Neue Inhalte wie Wetter und Fahrzeuge geplant


Das hört sich doch gut an.
REGEN 


http://games.reveur.de/de/news/3695,Spintires--Neue-Inhalte-wie-Wetter-und-Fahrzeuge-geplant.html


----------



## Matlock (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo
Gibt es wohl ne Möglichkeit das einsinken im Matsch mit ein paar Einträgen in der Ini zu ändern? Ich spiele nur Singelplayer und finde es zu extrem.


----------



## Bert2007 (6. Juli 2014)

Das ist ja der Sinn des Games!


----------



## Eftilon (13. Juli 2014)

Hat mich sehr gereizt das spiel, hat was von kindheitserrinerungen wenn die Bagger oder schwere Trucks mit Holz aus den bergen runter kamen bei uns.

wird grad installiert 

PS: Scheint noch nicht sehr umfangreich zu sein, der Download und installation haben nichtmal 15 minuten gedauert , das ist auch angenehm.


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. Juli 2014)

Matlock schrieb:


> Hallo
> Gibt es wohl ne Möglichkeit das einsinken im Matsch mit ein paar Einträgen in der Ini zu ändern? Ich spiele nur Singelplayer und finde es zu extrem.



Ja, lösch das Spiel und hol dir Euro Truck Simulator.


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2014)

Too much Matsch!


----------



## Helvete (13. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mir auch Spintires gegönnt und es macht auch echt Spaß nur leider hängt das Spiel ab und zu für paar Sekunden, was den Spielspaß doch etwas drückt. Ich habe keine Mods oder sonst etwas verändert. Habt ihr evtl. eine Lösung für dieses Problem? Habe den neusten beta Treiber drauf


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. Juli 2014)

"beta Treiber" ... mal den richtigen versucht?


----------



## Helvete (14. Juli 2014)

XD die Idee klingt gut  werde ich mal testen. Villeicht bringt es ja was


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

Habe hier noch eine Rabatt Code für das Game:

Code: Gamescom14

Der gilt bis zum 31.08.2014


----------



## Matlock (28. September 2014)

Hallo
Hier mal ein paar Infos zum kommenden Update (22.10.2014) für Spintires. 

Bugfixes
Rocks bounce
Trucks fly through air when connecting winch
Supports can get stuck under ground
Manually loaded logs bug 
MP Map not synced after disconnect and rejoin
When in MP lobby, buttons become greyed out when too many players join and leave
Unknown floating bug in MP
Remaining texture issues
Remaining terrain issues
Not all MP sessions show in lobby

Verbesserungen

Core
ADD: HUD removal option for taking screenshots
TWEAK: Increase water depth allowance when vehicle has Snorkel (UAZ)
ADD: Single map saves
TWEAK: Controller inputs need to be Anolog instead of Digital (throttle/brake)
ADD: Freeroam camera
ADD: Mod support
TWEAK: Increase draw distance for high graphics settings

Multiplayer
ADD: Option to re-join last server
TWEAK: Chat box: Allow scrollability and toggle.
ADD: Show 'In Progress...' Games
ADD: Last truck used

Das ganze hört sich doch ganz gut an und da können die langen und kalten Wintertage kommen.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (22. Oktober 2014)

[CTECVIDEO][/CTECVIDEO]





Matlock schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hier mal ein paar Infos zum kommenden Update (22.10.2014) für Spintires.
> 
> Bugfixes
> ...


 
Frage? Ist der Patch schon verfügbar?


----------



## country (26. Oktober 2014)

Tach 

Wieviel muss man für die Downloadversion Downloaden?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (26. Oktober 2014)

@ country ca. 500mb

@All
Hier weitere Infos zum Update: [dev blog] DEV221014 - Update Progress report - UPDATES: SPINTIRES Dev Blog - Oovee® Game Studios
Kurz: es kommt am 27.10.2014


----------



## country (26. Oktober 2014)

500 MB? Komplett? Nicht Demo!? WOW


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (26. Oktober 2014)

country schrieb:


> 500 MB? Komplett? Nicht Demo!? WOW


 
Du weißt schon das SpinTires noch eine "early access" oder auch "Beta" ist. 
Das nächste größere Update kommt am Montag.

LG EDDIE


----------



## country (26. Oktober 2014)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das SpinTires noch eine "early access" oder auch "Beta" ist.
> Das nächste größere Update kommt am Montag.
> 
> LG EDDIE


 
Aus dem Stadium wird das Spiel denke ich auch nie rauskommen.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (26. Oktober 2014)

country schrieb:


> Aus dem Stadium wird das Spiel denke ich auch nie rauskommen.


 
Wie kommst du auf diese Behauptung? 
Das Spiel macht sich und war eigl. nie als Spiel geplant!

Grüße EDDIE


----------



## country (26. Oktober 2014)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf diese Behauptung?
> Das Spiel macht sich und war eigl. nie als Spiel geplant!
> 
> Grüße EDDIE


 
Naja Finanziert durch spenden. (Wenn ich recht weiß?) Wie oft ging sowas schon gut?

Das es nicht als Spiel geplant war ist mir neu. Warum?


----------



## Bert2007 (26. Oktober 2014)

country schrieb:


> Naja Finanziert durch spenden. (Wenn ich recht weiß?) Wie oft ging sowas schon gut?
> 
> Das es nicht als Spiel geplant war ist mir neu. Warum?



Es war mal je Techdemo wo der Schlamm simuliert wird.


----------



## country (27. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es mehrere Werkstätten auf der Karte?

Ich stehe beladen + aufgetankt bei meiner Werkstatt, weiß aber genau das ich nicht bis zum Ziel und zurück komme. Einen Tanker habe ich nicht.

edit: Habe einen Tanker gefunden


----------



## Bert2007 (28. Oktober 2014)

Je nach Map hast du diverse Punkte wie Werkstätten. Musst erstmal die Map aufdecken


----------



## Matlock (30. Oktober 2014)

Es ist da, ca.430Mb groß.

Spintires: Neues Update mit Lenkrad-Unterstützung und Fehlerbehebungen veröffentlicht - Mod Support folgt später.

Steering wheel support​ - Supports all steering wheels
Bouncing rocks fixed
Vehicle damage calculation more accurate (higher damage)
Engine auto start when pressing accelerate
"Engine stalling" progress bar looks changed
ESC key (default game menu) can now be assigned/reassigned
Analog Controller input
Lobby buttons no longer grey out
Ingame chat history and scroll
Multiplayer inter-truck winch pulling improved
Multiplayer trucks no longer fly through air when connecting


----------



## Bert2007 (30. Oktober 2014)

Recht kleiner Patch ...


----------



## Matlock (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja das stimmt aber sie arbeiten fleißig weiter


----------



## xNeo92x (31. Oktober 2014)

Mir gefällt das Game sehr gut, die Simulation ist echt gelungen. Was mir fehlt ist der Content in Bezug der Maps. Immer nur im Wald fahren ist öde. Ich mein gut, durch das Herz Russlands, ganz tief in Sibirien zu fahren ist die Creme de la Creme und gleichzeitig die größte Herausforderung, aber mal durch die Sahara oder durch eine Gebirgslandschaft in Grönland zu fahren, wäre auch interessant.


----------



## Bert2007 (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich hätte mir in dem Patch gewünscht das man den Luftdruck in den Reifen ändern kann.


----------



## Matlock (31. Oktober 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Game sehr gut, die Simulation ist echt gelungen. Was mir fehlt ist der Content in Bezug der Maps. Immer nur im Wald fahren ist öde. Ich mein gut, durch das Herz Russlands, ganz tief in Sibirien zu fahren ist die Creme de la Creme und gleichzeitig die größte Herausforderung, aber mal durch die Sahara oder durch eine Gebirgslandschaft in Grönland zu fahren, wäre auch interessant.



Hey, warten wir mal auf den Mod Support, dann wird das Game sicherlich nochmals interessanter.


----------



## country (5. November 2014)

Moin

Mal 2 Fragen:
1. Was sind Werkstattpunkte? Und wo gibt es die?
und
2. Wielange dauert inetwa eine Multiplayer runde?


----------



## Birdy84 (5. November 2014)

Hi,

1. Damit schaltet man Werkstätten frei. Bestimmte Auflieger, Anhänger oder Aufbauten beinhalten Werkstattpunkte.
2. Je nach Erfahrung und Mapkenntnis der Spieler und wie viele Ziele erledigt werden dauert eine Map etwa zwischen 1 und 3 Stunden.


----------



## bitbowl (6. November 2014)

Danke  Werds mir mal anschauen aber bei 100 Pfund muss ichs mir zwei mal überlegen


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (28. November 2014)

Ich habe mir nun auch Spintires bei Steam geholt. Ich find's ganz witzig, mit den Russenkisten durch die versumpften Wälder zu pflügen. Doch leider schmiert das Game recht häufig bei mir ab, sodass der Fortschritt bis zum letzten gespeicherten Punkt weg ist. Ganz besonders toll, wenn man sich vorher mit ner Fuhre Holz einen halben km durchs Dickicht gewälzt hat.

Sind diese Abstürze in irgendeiner Form zu beheben? Ich habe davon gelesen, dass wohl mehr Leute davon betroffen sind. Was micht betrifft - nun, mein System läuft sehr stabil trotz OC beim 2700k und der 7970 @1250MHz, egal welches Spiel. Catalyst Treiber ist übrigens der 14.9. Nur Spintires zickt rum. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder weiß ne Lösung?


----------



## iKimi22 (29. November 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Game sehr gut, die Simulation ist echt gelungen. Was mir fehlt ist der Content in Bezug der Maps. Immer nur im Wald fahren ist öde. Ich mein gut, durch das Herz Russlands, ganz tief in Sibirien zu fahren ist die Creme de la Creme und gleichzeitig die größte Herausforderung, aber mal durch die Sahara oder durch eine Gebirgslandschaft in Grönland zu fahren, wäre auch interessant.



Genau das!
Dann noch Holz druff, dazu eine ordentliche Physik für stabilen Untergrund (Wald) und schon hat man mehr Spass.
Abseits vom Matsch ist es wie Eis^^


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. Januar 2015)

Ich wollte mal wieder Spintires spielen. Ich habe das noch nie lange gespielt, Steam zeigt 102 min an. Aber es lief immer stabil.
Heute zweimal gestartet und nach paar min immer wieder Absturz. 
Im Steam Forum steht irgendwas von Windows wieder auf das 2014 stellen. Aber ich kann nicht so recht glauben das es daran liegt. Kann irgendwer bestätigen das es nicht mehr stabil läuft und das das Datum ändern was bringt? 

System siehe Sig. Aktuellster nVidia Treiber 347.09 installiert.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (5. Januar 2015)

Yup, ich habe seit gestern auch vermehrte Abstürze, obwohl es zuletzt einigermaßen ordentlich lief. Scheinbar ist es einfach ein unfertiges, schlecht optimiertes Spiel und die Entwickler arbeiten wohl nicht gerade mit Hochdruck daran, es fertigzustellen. Schade drum, da ginge noch einiges mehr rauszuholen, auch was den Content angeht.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. Januar 2015)

Wenn große Publisher ihre Spiele unfertig releasen dürfen das kleine Entwickler auch 
Ich war ja Backer von dem Spiel und die Techdemo die es mal gab, lief absolut stabil. Auch die Vollversion stürzte bei mir in den 102 min noch nie ab. Nur halt seit dem 4.1.  Kann man nur hoffen das ein Patch kommt, von mir aus auch einer von der Community. Auch das wäre nicht das erste mal das die Community ein Spiel fertig patchen muß, ich sag mal Gothic 3....

Und ja es wäre sicher mehr aus dem Spiel raus zu holen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. Januar 2015)

So der Patch ist da (so 330 MB) und nun läuft es wieder stabil.


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (10. Januar 2015)

Ich muss wirklich sagen das sich die Entwickler in letzter Zeit nicht von der besten Seite zeigen.
Einfach die neue Map wieder rauszupatchen weil sie nicht funktioniert find ich ziemlich lächerlich.
Jedoch gibt es sie jetzt als Mod, sogar in voll funktionsfähig.


----------



## jumpel (10. Januar 2015)

Ey Leute was geht denn bitte ab!?
Ich habe das Spiel seit ein paar Tagen und habe in der map "The hill" alle Verdunkelungen beseitigt (Achievement in Steam freigeschaltet) und auch alle Fahrzeuge gefunden.
Vorhin kam ein neuer Patch/Update und jetzt ist die Map wieder dunkel, Sprache wieder Englich und überhaupt alle Einstellungen zurück auf Ursprung gesetzt. 
Ist das normal in Spintires? Geht mir grad richtig aufn S@ck


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (11. Januar 2015)

Jap das ist leider so bei ST.
Nach jedem Update Spielfortschritt auf 0.
Keine Ahnung warum die das nicht besser machen .
Immerhin kann man ja mittlerweile Speicherstände auf allen Maps gleichzeitig haben und muss keine Save Switcher benutzen wenn man mehrere Savegames haben möchte.
Bei mir dauert das Update noch ein bisschen, die Telekom bekleckert sicht mit dem 100Kb/s nicht grade mit ruhm


----------



## jumpel (11. Januar 2015)

woa ne oder 
Dann stell ich gleich mal die Auto Updates aus. Ich mach doch jetzt nicht genau das gleiche wie in den letzten Tagen nochmal


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Januar 2015)

Die neue Map hat es mit den vielen Wasser aber ganz schön in sich.


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (12. Januar 2015)

Jap. Ich finds lustig wie sich erst alle im Steam Diskusionsforum beschweren das die Maps so kinderleicht sind, und kaum kommt jetzt mal ne richtig schwere Map raus fangen alle an zu heulen "das ist mir zu schwer "
Ich persönlich muss sagen das die neue Map extrem schwierig ist, und obwohl ich sie schon über eine Stunde gespielt habe konnte ich noch nicht erreichen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. Januar 2015)

Am Sonntag mal ausprobiert auf Schwer oder wie das gleich wieder im Spiel heist. Die Karte hatte ich halb aufgedeckt. Einer meiner LKW war so gut wie kaputt, gerade noch heimgekommen damit. Dann bin ich mit dem anderen mit Anhänger los und fuhr mich gleich fest.  Also leicht ist wirklich anders. 

Aber ich muß auch sagen ich bin kein Spintires Experte, habe erst 4 Stunden auf der Steam Uhr. Und ich habe noch keine Map richtig gespielt. Ehrlich mir fehlt da der Reiz, Holz durch die Gegen zu fahren. Einfach so rumfahren finde ich da deutlich unterhaltsamer.


----------



## jumpel (13. Januar 2015)

Also das es bockschwer ist gefällt mir sehr gut.
Ich spiele aber nicht auf Hardcore. Bisjetzt hab ich auch nur "The Hill" gespielt. Ich brauchte 3,5 h [ laut ingame Message, 7h laut Steam ... :/ ] und hab 1981 Liter Benzin/Diesel? verballert. Ehrlichgesagt hab ich es auch nur mit dem ganz großen Vierachser geschafft das Holz (2mal Mittellange Stämme) zum Depot zu schaffen, wie das anders gehen soll ist mir schleierhaft. Hut ab an jemand der das mit dem blauen Hecktriebler schafft!

Alles in allem gefällt mir das Spiel total gut muss ich sagen, bin mal gespannt was noch so an Updates kommt. Ein Cockpit mit zig Anzeigen wäre schonmal sehr stark (Wasser- & Öltemperatur).


----------



## Yik (1. November 2015)

Kann mir einer sagen, wie man nach dem aktuellen Update Holz aufladen kann?! Ich bin nämlich  in den Trigger gefahren, aber irgendwie passiert da nichts.
Ich Spiel die Map: Flood auf Schwer.


----------



## Robonator (1. November 2015)

Yik schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, wie man nach dem aktuellen Update Holz aufladen kann?! Ich bin nämlich  in den Trigger gefahren, aber irgendwie passiert da nichts.
> Ich Spiel die Map: Flood auf Schwer.



Normalerweise kannst du dort ja diese Holzbalken spawnen lassen oder nicht? Dann brauchst du einen Aufsatz mit Kran und musst dann eben die Holzbalken auf den Truck laden^^


----------



## Yik (1. November 2015)

Ja ich habe das Holz spawnen lassen. Allerdings dachte ich, dass es immer noch automatisch geht mit der Beladung. 
Jetzt muss ich leider doch selbst laden.


----------



## jumpel (3. November 2015)

Es gibt ein Update!?
Endlich mal wieder, dachte zwischenzeitlich schon das Spiel ist eingeschlafen.
Dann werd ichs mal wieder zocken.


----------

